# I love 5 minutes timer .. Canceled in front of passenger



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...

Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

I can just imagine him complaining to the next driver that pick him up..... "that guy was soooo rude!"

Never thinking that to keeping a driver sitting and waiting for his ass is rude....


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

that's a d*ck move bro. and then bragging about it? bravo! what a class act! you want a prize?

pax are annoying and frustrating, and that's what ratings are for but if he's in eyesight and just 50 feet away making his way to you, get over yourself. you're a rideshare driver, as I am. you're not some celebrity or chief executive so you're not that important.

now if he's 50 feet away from you and smoking a cigarette, chatting it up with his friends, stargazing or otherwise purposely making you wait, I understand that one. pull a d*ck move all night long.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


Jesus you are a card maybe he was helping his wife, if you saw him coming out the door and drove off, you are Richard cranium and this will come back on you. I hope ten times fold.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree pax should be more punctual when requesting a rideshare but what you did was trash bro. No wonder Uber doesn't give it's app a timer.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I had that happen today on Uber. The pax waited 4 1/2 minutes to come out then stood there hugging his 8 family members who had just showed up. It was a bit frustrating.
He got in after 5 minutes and when I asked how his day was going...well, he explained his Grandma had died last night, all those hugs were hugs of support for his other family members.

Stop being a d*ck, you have no idea what that person is going through.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's not a dick move to do it to poo passengers after 2 minutes. Or to millennials who order when they're still paying their bar tab. But I give elderly passengers extra courtesy since they depend on Uber to get around if they can't drive anymore. And they usually tip.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry ebrain, I think even though we might not be paid a lot, we can choose to not be cheap drivers.

Continue to learn and make better and better choices.

Good luck on the next one


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> that's a d*ck move bro. and then bragging about it? bravo! what a class act! you want a prize?
> 
> pax are annoying and frustrating, and that's what ratings are for but if he's in eyesight and just 50 feet away making his way to you, get over yourself. you're a rideshare driver, as I am. you're not some celebrity or chief executive so you're not that important.
> 
> now if he's 50 feet away from you and smoking a cigarette, chatting it up with his friends, stargazing or otherwise purposely making you wait, I understand that one. pull a d*ck move all night long.


Disagree.

Ride share is still very new to a lot of people. They are accustomed to cab drivers who are willing to wait outside their house for 10+ minutes. Ride share is different and passengers need to be educated that treating drivers like crap will not be tolerated. Unfortunately gentle reminders on the app or in person don't seem to do the trick. After a couple of times being left at the curb with a $5 charge, they will get the message.

In many industries, doing something like that would push consumers away. It won't have an affect on Uber though. Rates are so low that it's not like consumers are going to go back to cabs.

I tell passengers all the time to call an Uber only when they're ready. Most markets are so damn saturated with drivers that you can have a car on your doorstep in two minutes. There is no need to make drivers wait.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

I think he did what was right for him. Everybody has their own boundaries. Some will wait forever for everybody, that doesn't make it right or wrong. He played it within the rules. I myself wait 5 minutes, 2 for pool, even if I see them coming, and I pretty much don't discriminate, young, old, male, female, whatever. Like was mentioned above, this is a reminder to the passengers to know the rules. How many of you who are judging him do what many of us would call foolish? I talked to a guy today who took on a pax with a dog and the dog practically tore his car apart. I play it by ear. If I see a low rated pax smoking or holding coffee, I keep driving. If a passenger is at 3-4 mins, I check their rating, and if it's rated 4.6 or less I'm waiting until 5 mins and not a second longer, even if they're running towards me, their rating tells me this is a repeat offender. If a passenger is over 5 mins but they're rolling out luggage I wait. He's violating the agreement but making up for it with a long ride. There is no right or wrong as long as you act within the rules. If I see an elderly or disabled, I may wait beyond the given time or I may not. That doesn't make me bad or good. Some of you will tolerate anything then complain about the low pay or about the conditions or passengers in general. It's all about survival and doing what you feel is right for you, doing it within the rules. I giggle at some of what other drivers tolerate, but I don't judge them.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jake Dome said:


> I had that happen today on Uber. The pax waited 4 1/2 minutes to come out then stood there hugging his 8 family members who had just showed up. It was a bit frustrating.
> He got in after 5 minutes and when I asked how his day was going...well, he explained his Grandma had died last night, all those hugs were hugs of support for his other family members.
> 
> Stop being a d*ck, you have no idea what that person is going through.


Exactly


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Ride share is still very new to a lot of people. They are accustomed to cab drivers who are willing to wait outside their house for 10+ minutes. Ride share is different and passengers need to be educated that treating drivers like crap will not be tolerated. Unfortunately gentle reminders on the app or in person don't seem to do the trick. After a couple of times being left at the curb with a $5 charge, they will get the message.
> 
> ...


Yes it was a d*ck move. He watched the man trying to lock his door. It's not like he sitting there chatting it up giving hugs and smoking cigarettes. He was locking his door. If he walked around to the backyard or something afterwards, sure, I agree but he didn't even give him the chance to lock the door. Like I said earlier, it's no wonder Uber doesn't put a timer in their app.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

He had 5 mins and however amount of time went by from the time he made the request to lock that door. Why did he wait until the last minute? The rules are plainly visible and accessible to read for the passenger.
I bet the next time he'll be ready. If he was taking the bus, for damned sure he'd know the schedule and be at the bus stop. We don't get paid much more than that bus or metro train fare.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

If the passenger messaged or called him with a valid reason for being more than five minutes, like medical or bathroom. Or just explained, he is elderly and doesn't move so well.

But he did what he did. Its not like he tried to trick or scam the rider like some partners do.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


I would say you went too far only because he was elderly


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

This is a consequence of low rates. If he was going within 2 miles, the cancel fee is better than the ride.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I've never heard of a city bus, a subway, a train or even a plane waiting on a first class passenger who had prepaid waiting for them to finish hugging their grieving family members. 
Doesn't the pax app show the vehicle in actual time? There's no excuse to be even 30 seconds late. There are many driving services out there, including mine that can be hired out and will wait anywhere anytime. On our charters the clock starts at the agreed time whether the pax is in the vehicle or not.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


One of the peculiarities of Uber- partners get paid more for cancels than they do for some trips that are actually made.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes it was a d*ck move. He watched the man trying to lock his door. It's not like he sitting there chatting it up giving hugs and smoking cigarettes. He was locking his door. If he walked around to the backyard or something afterwards, sure, I agree but he didn't even give him the chance to lock the door. Like I said earlier, it's no wonder Uber doesn't put a timer in their app.


Did you also consider the time it take any driver to drive to the pax location? If it take me 5 minutes to drive to the pax pick up location and waited 5 more minutes just to see you start coming out the door, I'm canceling and move on. Unless it a surge trip, I'm not waiting any longer then 5-6 minutes.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

elderly gets a break in my book. they usually aren't tech savvy with their phones or even have it on them 24/7. they do require more time because they are not used to the process.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> Did you also consider the time it take any driver to drive to the pax location? If it take me 5 minutes to drive to the pax pick up location and waited 5 more minutes just to see you start coming out the door, I'm canceling and move on. Unless it a surge trip, I'm not waiting any longer then 5-6 minutes.


Yes I have considered it and I stand by what I said earlier. I think it's a d*ck move to cancel on a pax while he is in sight locking his door. From what I gather from reading his story was that the pax was at his door locking it, the 5 minute timer ran out and he cancels, yeah, d*ck move. I have been driving a year and a half, been on both sides of the line and I definitely feel it was a d*ck move. There's a good chance he lost money as well, Lyft pax usually tip. That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

You're a real jerk constantly judging and calling this person a d***.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yes I have considered it and I stand by what I said earlier. I think it's a d*ck move to cancel on a pax while he is in sight locking his door. From what I gather from reading his story was that the pax was at his door locking it, the 5 minute timer ran out and he cancels, yeah, d*ck move. I have been driving a year and a half, been on both sides of the line and I definitely feel it was a d*ck move. There's a good chance he lost money as well, Lyft pax usually tip. That's just my personal opinion.


I been driving for a year now and I learn not to wait any longer. I find that a 10 minute (5 minute drive to pax location and 5 minute wait then cancel) for minimum fare is better then 15 minute for minimum fare. Take me 5 minute to drive to pax location. Wait 5 more minute. Pax show up at 5 minute, start the trip. Saw it was a minimum fare that will take 5 minute to get to. So 10 minute and cancel for a minimum fare is still better than 15 minute for minimum fare. But that just base on my personal experience.

So what about all the airline, cruise ship, city bus and so on that leave on time and doesn't wait for it pax? Would that be consider a d*ck move if they don't wait for the pax?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> So what about all the airline, cruise ship, city bus and so on that leave on time and doesn't wait for it pax? Would that be consider a d*ck move if they don't wait for the pax?


Yeah, it's a d*ck move. Everything you just named are scheduled modes of transportation. Taxi's and limousines would not leave you stranded at your front door. It's called customer service. As much as you hate to admit it, pax are your customer's. Like I said earlier, if the guy did anything other than walk from his front door to your car, then yeah, cancel but he didn't even give him the chance to lock his front door. He was out to get easy money.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I enjoy canceling on poo pax who run out of time. If I see them and it's past 2 minutes I'll drive away slowly so they can run after me and I laugh


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I enjoy canceling on poo pax who run out of time. If I see them and it's past 2 minutes I'll drive away slowly so they can run after me and I laugh


I'm happy we don't have pool here


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yeah, it's a d*ck move. Everything you just named are scheduled modes of transportation. Taxi's and limousines would not leave you stranded at your front door. It's called customer service. As much as you hate to admit it, pax are your customer's. Like I said earlier, if the guy did anything other than walk from his front door to your car, then yeah, cancel but he didn't even give him the chance to lock his front door. He was out to get easy money.


Scheduled modes of transportation still have their own policy to follow and it is to leave on time. Uber policy is to wait 5 minute before you cancel. So you pretty much saying airline, city bus and so on that leave on time and doesn't wait for it pax is a d*ck move.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> Scheduled modes of transportation still have their own policy to follow and it is to leave on time.


Those are not a customer service, they are cheap modes to transport massive amount of people around.

Rideshare is a customer service base mode of transportation. Until 8 years ago, he would have had to call a cab for a ride which wouldn't have left him at his front door. Yeah, in my opinion, it's a d*ck move.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Those are not a customer service, they are cheap modes to transport massive amount of people around..


*Customer service* is the provision of service to customers before, during and after a purchase.

A *service* is a transaction in which no physical goods are exchanged.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> *Customer service* is the provision of service to customers before, during and after a purchase.
> 
> A *service* is a transaction in which no physical goods are exchanged.


Yeah, ok. Why do you care that I think it was a d*ck move anyways? I don't not care that you don't think it wasn't. Your have your opinion on it and I have mine. Why do you care?


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

He might have had the car ordered by a family member, hence the delay. If I can see them, especially if they are older, I wait out of respect.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yeah, ok. Why do you care that I think it was a d*ck move anyways? I don't not care that you don't think it wasn't. Your have your opinion on it and I have mine. Why do you care?


Lol. You obviously care enough to keep on replying back to my comment. If you didn't care, you would have stop by now. OP was just cancelling on uber 5 minute wait policy and your calling that a d*ck move.

If your professor have a no late homework policy and you turn in ur homework late and he/she refuse to accept it, I'm sure you'll say it a d*ck move.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> Lol. You obviously care enough to keep on replying back to my comment. If you didn't care, you would have stop by now. OP was just cancelling on uber 5 minute wait policy and your calling that a d*ck move.
> 
> If your professor have a no late homework policy and you turn in ur homework late and he/she refuse to accept it, I'm sure you'll say it a d*ck move.


*Uber Technologies Inc.* is an American worldwide online transportation network company headquartered in San Francisco, California. It develops, markets and operates the Uber app, which allows consumers with smartphones to submit a trip request, which the software program then automatically sends to the Uber driver nearest to the consumer, alerting the driver to the location of the customer.

Look, I can copy and paste stuff as well the says riders are customers and we provide a service.



FITS said:


> You obviously care enough to keep on replying back to my comment.


Yes I am replying to your comments when they question my opinion on the situation but like I said earlier, I don't care about your opinion. I'm defending my opinion since you keep asking why? Your the one who seems so concerned about my opinion. 


FITS said:


> If your professor have a no late homework policy and you turn in ur homework late and he/she refuse to accept it, I'm sure you'll say it a d*ck move.


Obviously not because I'm not the professor's customer. I would be his students. Terrible comeback.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Schooled!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


If I see it's an elderly person that's about the only time I'll wait. Because 90% of my elderly pax have tipped. It's the only demographic at least in my town that tips consistently. I'll hop out and open doors and bend over backwards for them. I do eff all for anyone else.

Most elderly pax are toes on the curb, though. They rarely make me wait. I've had 3 ladies, 2 with walking sticks and one with a walker, and all 3 were standing in the street for me. And tipped. I love the old folks.

I'll drive off as they're reaching for the door when it's a millennial. In fact I had my doors locked one time and rolled down the window to tell them it had been 5 minutes and I was canceling, that it would charge them a fee for not being ready, and to order again but stay outside for the NEXT driver because we don't get paid to wait UNLESS we cancel.

If 3 old ladies who can barely walk can be outside waiting, what excuse does anyone else have?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> we don't get paid to wait UNLESS we cancel.


There it is! We all like to get paid right????


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Those are not a customer service, they are cheap modes to transport massive amount of people around.


I don't know if you realize it but that perfectly describes Uber. Just 20 cars instead of one bus.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Those are not a customer service, they are cheap modes to transport massive amount of people around.
> 
> Rideshare is a customer service base mode of transportation. Until 8 years ago, he would have had to call a cab for a ride which wouldn't have left him at his front door. Yeah, in my opinion, it's a d*ck move.


I'm a cab driver and we give around 5 minutes. I've pulled up on time and sat and watched whilst the customer sees me, gets off the couch, puts on his coat and shoes, let's the dog out and at the point where he's locking the door I drive off. He booked the car for a certain time and I'm losing money all the time I'm sitting there. The satisfaction at seeing their face change is worth far more than the fare in most cases. It is a dick move but when most of your customers are dicks then so be it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Vampire76 said:


> I'm a cab driver and we give around 5 minutes. I've pulled up on time and sat and watched whilst the customer sees me, gets off the couch, puts on his coat and shoes, let's the dog out and at the point where he's locking the door I drive off. He booked the car for a certain time and I'm losing money all the time I'm sitting there. The satisfaction at seeing their face change is worth far more than the fare in most cases. It is a &%[email protected]!* move but when most of your customers are dicks then so be it.


Lmao! That's fine in my opinion but atleast you can agree that is a [email protected]#$ move. That's all I have been trying to say this whole time.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know if you realize it but that perfectly describes Uber. Just 20 cars instead of one bus.


Oh I agree pool is in line with those. I am happy we don't have pool here. I would have only driven for Lyft if we have poo


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Look, I can copy and paste stuff as well the says riders are customers and we provide a service.
> 
> Yes I am replying to your comments when they question my opinion on the situation but like I said earlier, I don't care about your opinion. I'm defending my opinion since you keep asking why? Your the one who seems so concerned about my opinion.
> 
> Obviously not because I'm not the professor's customer. I would be his students. Terrible comeback.


You fail to realize that I am talking about the policy. Since when did I say anything about u being a professor customer? You should learn to read.

Rider provide a service? What is this service that you are referring too?

Customer a person or organization that buys goods or services from a store or business. Your not giving a service. Your buying a service.

Some people could be so dumb.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Next time a blind person tries to get into your car do the same thing and play with it by laughing while they try to find the door handle then when the clock hits 5 step on the gas and run over their foot. #notraisedright


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> You fail to realize that I am talking about the policy.


You fail to realize that it's my opinion to think it's a d*ck move to leave a rider stranded at his front door.


FITS said:


> If your professor have a no late homework policy and you turn in ur homework late and he/she refuse to accept it, I'm sure you'll say it a d*ck move.


This is when you said something about a professor. Obviously I have different opinions when it comes to teacher/student relationships than driver/rider.


FITS said:


> Rider provide a service? What is this service that you are referring too?


What are you talking about? This doesn't make sense. Nothing I wrote says customers provide a service. Maybe you should learn to read. The 'we' in the first sentence implies us the driver.


FITS said:


> Customer a person or organization that buys goods or services from a store or business. Your not giving a service. Your buying a service.


Oh, I thought we provide transportation which would be a service. Am I missing something?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> You fail to realize that it's my opinion to think it's a d*ck move to leave a rider stranded at his front door.
> 
> This is when you said something about a professor. Obviously I have different opinions when it comes to teacher/student relationships than driver/rider.
> 
> ...


Stranded? Hardly! He's probably got a well stocked fridge and a comfy chair in there!


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> You fail to realize that it's my opinion to think it's a d*ck move to leave a rider stranded at his front door.
> 
> This is when you said something about a professor. Obviously I have different opinions when it comes to teacher/student relationships than driver/rider.
> 
> ...


You should really learn to read.

*Customer service* is the provision of service to customers before, during and after a purchase.

A *service* is a transaction in which no physical goods are exchanged. This sentence is tie to *Costumer service*.

*Service* is the action of helping or doing work for someone. This sentence is not tie to Customer service.

So what is this service that riders are providing?

"Look, I can copy and paste stuff as well the says riders are customers and we provide a service.". Since when did "we" become a "driver" in a sentence that is related to riders. So back to what is this service that riders are providing?

You just a really dumb person.

I'm just gonna leave it here. Let you figure out how dumb you really are.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Next time a blind person tries to get into your car do the same thing and play with it by laughing while they try to find the door handle then when the clock hits 5 step on the gas and run over their foot. #notraisedright


Is why we have mirrors, no?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Esr said:


> You're a real jerk constantly judging and calling this person a d***.


Iz good person to ignorez.

He soft, and cry like babiez.


----------



## ebrain (Oct 3, 2016)

OP here. Take it easy folks .. I am actually trying to help you by educating the Pax because I don't drive for a living so I think I can do this, and I have been really nice to the Pax till now. With > 500 rides on Uber and > 100 on Lyft I think I have enough data and know how to educate them.

Right now I am focusing on 5 minutes wait time. I missed this for the reide above but here is the message I plan to send to future cancels right after 5 minutes mark .. no exceptions .. even if a forum member calls me d*ck head lol (who BTW feels it is unethical for drivers to cancel but perfectly ethical for pax not to tip, puke in your vehicle, smoke weed, and what not)

"Please order only when ready. Unlike what Uber/Lyft might tell you net income is just $0. 60/mile and there is culture of no tips. This forces drivers to be on the road working without wait making $15/Hr on average. Thank you"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Stranded? Hardly! He's probably got a well stocked fridge and a comfy chair in there!


Yeah, maybe so but now he is stranded for a ride for the next few minutes until another driver comes. Just saying it a d*ck move. Sure he could have been more punctual.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ebrain said:


> OP here. Take it easy folks .. I am actually trying to help you by educating the Pax because I don't drive for a living so I think I can do this, and I have been really nice to the Pax till now. With > 500 rides on Uber and > 100 on Lyft I think I have enough data and know how to educate them.
> 
> Right now I am focusing on 5 minutes wait time. I missed this for the reide above but here is the message I plan to send to future cancels right after 5 minutes mark .. no exceptions .. even if a forum member calls me d*ck head lol (who BTW feels it is unethical for drivers to cancel but perfectly ethical for pax not to tip, puke in your vehicle, smoke weed, and what not)
> 
> "Please order only when ready. Unlike what Uber/Lyft might tell you net income is just $0. 60/mile and there is culture of no tips. This forces drivers to be on the road working without wait making $15/Hr on average. Thank you"


Thankyou for your service!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> You just a really dumb person.


You're just a really dumb person. It's you're, not you.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

If he was already out of the house and locking his door, I would have just waited and taken the trip, especially if he was elderly. 

I had a guy yesterday that was smoking with his buddy when I drove up. He immediately stood up and greeted me with a smile and asked if it was alright if he took a few more puffs with his pal and, he was a nice guy, so I said "sure".

Two minutes later, he was in the car and off we went. We talked about kayaking and collecting drift wood for fish tanks and woodworking and all kinds of stuff we had in common while I was driving him into the next city. When he got out, we shook hands and he tipped me ten bucks.

Some times it's worth just being patient.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Your just a really dumb person. It's your, not you.


Actually, it's "you're", but it doesn't really freakin' matter at this point. LOL


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Your just a really dumb person. It's your, not you.





Grahamcracker said:


> Look, I can copy and paste stuff as well the says riders are customers and we provide a service.


Lol. "as well *the* says riders" What is this "*the* says riders"? Are you trying to say they?

Ok. This is really my last comment for this post here.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FITS said:


> Lol. "as well the says riders" What is this "the says riders"? Are you trying to say they?
> 
> Ok. This is really my last comment for this post here.


Something is crazies? Lol


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> Are you trying to say they


That

For the record, I still think it's a d*ck. So, you accomplished nothing. You can let that sink in.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> That
> 
> For the record, I still think it's a d*ck. So, you accomplished nothing. You can let that sink in.


Lol. You accomplished nothing and make yourself an embarrassment by correcting my spelling when you make the same mistaken.

For the record, I still think you just a really dumb person See how I leave it as "you" instead of you're Lol

Also i didn't add a period for my second sentence. pLeAse dO CorRect mE

Ok. This is me last sentence. (it me not my) Thank you. Wonderful day have.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

FITS said:


> Ok. This is really my last comment for this post here.





FITS said:


> Lol. You accomplished nothing and make yourself an embarrassment by correcting my spelling when you make the same mistaken.
> 
> For the record, I still think you just a really dumb person See how I leave it as "you" instead of you're Lol
> 
> ...


Now you're a liar.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Now your a liar.


I would correct this but I think it was intentional sarcasm.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I would correct this but I think it was intentional sarcasm.


Yup


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> If he was already out of the house and locking his door, I would have just waited and taken the trip, especially if he was elderly.
> 
> I had a guy yesterday that was smoking with his buddy when I drove up. He immediately stood up and greeted me with a smile and asked if it was alright if he took a few more puffs with his pal and, he was a nice guy, so I said "sure".
> 
> ...


That's lovely..... unfortunately it seems it's usually the opposite that happens.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I totally get if they are taking their sweet time eg.smoking a cigarette, talking to a friend etc etc, but someone that close, all it's going to do is get them to give a bad rating to the next driver.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a soft spot for the elder and children, I would never do that.

Everyone else can **** themselves.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

What about the time after the cancellation where you are not making anything? If you/they/he/she had waited that 1 or 2 extra minutes you'd be on the clock.
Canceling this pax teaches no one anything. They'll just give their money to the next driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jake Dome said:


> What about the time after the cancellation where you are not making anything? If you/they/he/she had waited that 1 or 2 extra minutes you'd be on the clock.
> Canceling this pax teaches no one anything. They'll just give their money to the next driver.


It teaches them to have their toesies on the curby. 

It's a pass / fail. Pass if they're ready, fail if they're not.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm happy we don't have pool here


Me too. Same here. Not yet anyway.
It would be the straw that broke the camels back for me.
I am almost there now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I always send a text at 4:00 "This is your Uber driver. I can't wait more than another minute. Busy day. Lots of people waiting for me. Please reorder when you are ready."
If I don't get a reply, or see their azz walking toward me ... at 5:05 I am 5 seconds down the road.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I always send a text at 4:00 "This is your Uber driver. I can't wait more than another minute. Busy day. Lots of people waiting for me. Please reorder when you are ready."
> If I don't get a reply, or see their azz walking toward me ... at 5:05 I am 5 seconds down the road.


And I'm sure that message will ensure a 1 star from pax if you complete the ride.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Cmon guys don't scold the OP. For sure d$&k move but he's just doing his job. Wether some of us are important or not. YOU freaking see the eTa and there's really no reason to not request a ride if you're not ready beacause there's most likely a lyft or uber really close by. I only wait 5 minutes on uber. But if I see them 50ft away at 4:58 I'll let him in lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Esr said:


> And I'm sure that message will ensure a 1 star from pax if you complete the ride.


I don't work for ratings. I work for money.
I work to maximize profit. 
I do the job I am paid to do. I do it well. If, in the process, my ratings fall too low and Uber sends me down the road ... oh well. I was looking for a job when I found Uber - and I'll find a job after Uber. It's not a big deal to lose a minimum wage job.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

For me the 5 minute rule varies depending on where I am at and how busy it is. If I am near the bars and we got a nice surge going, I am going to cancel at the 5 minute mark and catch another fare if the surge is climbing. If I am in the burbs in a nice development, I will wait a few more minutes or try calling the passenger. These types of trips can turn out to be very long and end with a tip. If someone moves the ping and I can figure that out based on where they requested me...I sit the 5 minutes and then cancel and move on. I never pickup the same customer after I cancel on them. I might have to go offline for a couple of minutes to let another driver grab them. Even if they text/call me I will still do the cancel because where they requested me is where I am. If you are 3 blocks to a mile from the request point then you made a mistake.

As Uber drivers we all get pings and then one or two minutes later a cancel. So turnabout is fair play. 

Uber wants us working...that is why the policy is 5 minutes. If Uber didn't care then we would be waiting 10-15 minutes before a cancel fee kicks in.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree with the OP, and the few here who here who think its time we taught these dragging a$$ pax what time it is ! If I got paid more, it might be fine. But at pennies a minutes, I cant afford to just sit and wait. Believe me, most pax would only need to get canceled on a few X's, to "get the message" and start having their a$$ ready at the curb !

So here a bunch of you are talking $#!+ to the OP, about what a d!ck he was..... But that next pax that is standing on the curb waiting for you, might be because of the OP, or another guy like him, that "previously taught" that pax to have his $#!+ together !

Much thanks to the OP.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I don't work for ratings. I work for money.
> I work to maximize profit.
> I do the job I am paid to do. I do it well. If, in the process, my ratings fall too low and Uber sends me down the road ... oh well. I was looking for a job when I found Uber - and I'll find a job after Uber. It's not a big deal to lose a minimum wage job.


Good attitude. Maybe I'll adopt that myself.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> that's a d*ck move bro. and then bragging about it? bravo! what a class act! you want a prize?
> 
> pax are annoying and frustrating, and that's what ratings are for but if he's in eyesight and just 50 feet away making his way to you, get over yourself. you're a rideshare driver, as I am. you're not some celebrity or chief executive so you're not that important.
> 
> now if he's 50 feet away from you and smoking a cigarette, chatting it up with his friends, stargazing or otherwise purposely making you wait, I understand that one. pull a d*ck move all night long.


Omg thats your point, not his. You can be whatever you like you can lick their asses do whatever you wanna do. Same with him, if he felt like he needs to act that way . Well thats his right of choice. Ok? Next time if you dont wanna hear others opinions about your opinion,shove yours deep in the arse


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

Tenderloin said:


> Omg thats your point, not his. You can be whatever you like you can lick their asses do whatever you wanna do. Same with him, if he felt like he needs to act that way . Well thats his right of choice. Ok? Next time if you dont wanna hear others opinions about your opinion,shove yours deep in the arse


lol Aren't you doing exactly what you are telling them not to do?


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Jake Dome said:


> lol Aren't you doing exactly what you are telling them not to do?


Im.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I had did the same thing as the OP, except it wasn't an old guy fiddling with his keys, it was a lady in a wheelchair. One wheel ran off the walkway into landscaping stones and she was stuck. I got out and unstuck her because it was the right thing to do. Then I cancelled on her because she wasn't in my car after 5 min. Cha-CHING!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Dude you should of just pill it off. Dont forget to sprinkle that lady with some dirty water. Thank you


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Omg thats your point, not his. You can be whatever you like you can lick their asses do whatever you wanna do. Same with him, if he felt like he needs to act that way . Well thats his right of choice. Ok? Next time if you dont wanna hear others opinions about your opinion,shove yours deep in the arse


what crawled up your arse? how could he have an opinion on my opinion without seeing my opinion in the first place? by posting the thread, he's inviting feedback and responses so I provided one of my own. where's the sin?

this is how this works. it's a forum where you start a conversation and others contribute and share their experiences and thoughts. it doesn't have to agree. and that's ok. it'll be ok.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Soft kitty, 
warm kitty, 
little ball of fur.
Happy kitty, 
sleepy kitty, 
purr, purr, purr.

_This moment of quiet was brought to you by your Uber driver. Please tip generously. _


----------



## or4cl3 (Jun 22, 2016)

so... back to the original thread in question, do you guys actually have a physical timer to countdown? or vaguely use your own estimation? 

Here in Singapore, the 'timer' can only 'activate' if we are at least 100m or nearer from pick up address.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

or4cl3 said:


> so... back to the original thread in question, do you guys actually have a physical timer to countdown? or vaguely use your own estimation?
> 
> Here in Singapore, the 'timer' can only 'activate' if we are at least 100m or nearer from pick up address.


Uber driver app does not have a timer, but you can look at the clock in your car, or use an auxiliary app.
Yes, you have to be on location. The app tells you "Rider has been notified" when it thinks you're there.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Send a "canned" msg to your pax when you arrive. Basically "Hi, I'm your Uber, I am at your location, ready for you." The point isn't just to let them know but to document your arrival time to start the 5 min countdown.

I've had pax get the Uber arrival msg on their phone after they've gotten in my car. So they don't always know.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Send a "canned" msg to your pax when you arrive. Basically "Hi, I'm your Uber, I am at your location, ready for you." The point isn't just to let them know but to document your arrival time to start the 5 min countdown.
> 
> I've had pax get the Uber arrival msg on their phone after they've gotten in my car. So they don't always know.


You know why I won't do that? Because more than 10% of the time, the pax have sent me to the wrong address.
Way way wrong and it took me 10 minutes or more to get there.
They put in their Home address as their pickup.
They were drunk, downtown after work, and wanted to be picked up there.
And now I've driven 10 minutes or more, and when they realize they blew it,
I am going to get NOTHING because they will Cancel on my advice.

I'd rather sit right where they damn well sent me, and collect my fee when they never show up. That is almost fair to me, and perfectly fair to them.

Blame this on Uber's policies.

I have to use the system the way Uber has implemented it, and that means using the Cancel/NoShow button in order to get paid. Otherwise I am wasting lots of time, perhaps a half hour, and miles that I entirely paid for out of pocket, in order to subsidize the ineptitude or drunkenness of someone who can't push the right buttons. No Thanks.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The only time I made a similar move was when I arrived to find no rider. A few minutes later he walked out with his dog on a leash and held up 1 finger as in "I'll be just a minute". Oh hell no. Time's up and he watched me drive away.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> One of the peculiarities of Uber- partners get paid more for cancels than they do for some trips that are actually made.[/QUOTE
> 
> Some? More like 80%.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


My biggest tip was because of a Richard Cranium move by a driver like yourself. Guy give me $50 on a $5 ride because the last driver drove off as he was about to open the door. Best part? Rider was waiting outside when I pulled up.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I had did the same thing as the OP, except it wasn't an old guy fiddling with his keys, it was a lady in a wheelchair. One wheel ran off the walkway into landscaping stones and she was stuck. I got out and unstuck her because it was the right thing to do. Then I cancelled on her because she wasn't in my car after 5 min. Cha-CHING!


dang, u were on a roll. why didn't u just spit and kick her while she was down? teach her a better lesson to be out in front by 5 min in the cold. bravo for u! u did good! u got the best of that pax.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


well done master. since he was elderly you could have waited until 25 feet away to further reinforce the point. any closer then that be careful a fast runner can get in front of you.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

ddelro219 said:


> that's a d*ck move bro. and then bragging about it? bravo! what a class act! you want a prize?
> 
> pax are annoying and frustrating, and that's what ratings are for but if he's in eyesight and just 50 feet away making his way to you, get over yourself. you're a rideshare driver, as I am. you're not some celebrity or chief executive so you're not that important.
> 
> now if he's 50 feet away from you and smoking a cigarette, chatting it up with his friends, stargazing or otherwise purposely making you wait, I understand that one. pull a d*ck move all night long.


When you run a business you have to think logically and keep emotions out of it. Do you think the passenger, elderly as he may be, cares about keeping the driver waiting for the full five minutes? No, he doesn't. So why should you in turn care about him?


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> When you run a business you have to think logically and keep emotions out of it. Do you think the passenger, elderly as he may be, cares about keeping the driver waiting for the full five minutes? No, he doesn't. So why should you in turn care about him?


running a business is one thing, fine and we're all here to make money, fine. but doesn't mean it's not a d*ck move. why NOT care about him? it's the right thing to do. now I don't know specifically if this pax was being rude, a d*ck himself but from how the OP explained it, he was innocent other than not getting to the driver faster. why do we have to be d*cks about it for sake of being d*cks? there's a chance, be it small or big, that this pax would appreciate the courtesy of the driver and more likely to refer his friends to uber, and more likely to be a repeat customer. not that this would directly benefit you but benefits uber, and the more pax uber has, the more drivers it can retain on its books.

Some compare to buses, trains etc but the difference is those are on a scheduled route meaning they have to get to certain stops by a certain time otherwise things get backed up and mayhem on the public transportation system ensues which can and will impact the rest of traffic. us Uber/Lyft drivers aren't on such scheduled routes. we dont' have to get a certain station by a certain time.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

With Lyft in order to get the cancel fee you have to attempt to call the pax. Did op make an attempt to call? I don't think I read that yet. I wonder where that fits in the story.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> running a business is one thing, fine and we're all here to make money, fine. but doesn't mean it's not a d*ck move. why NOT care about him? it's the right thing to do. now I don't know specifically if this pax was being rude, a d*ck himself but from how the OP explained it, he was innocent other than not getting to the driver faster. why do we have to be d*cks about it for sake of being d*cks? there's a chance, be it small or big, that this pax would appreciate the courtesy of the driver and more likely to refer his friends to uber, and more likely to be a repeat customer. not that this would directly benefit you but benefits uber, and the more pax uber has, the more drivers it can retain on its books.
> 
> Some compare to buses, trains etc but the difference is those are on a scheduled route meaning they have to get to certain stops by a certain time otherwise things get backed up and mayhem on the public transportation system ensues which can and will impact the rest of traffic. us Uber/Lyft drivers aren't on such scheduled routes. we dont' have to get a certain station by a certain time.


the pax needs to learn to follow the rules. the rules are they need to have the door open within 5 mins otherwise the door gets locked and they get cancelled on. now if the pax needs to go outside the rules and sends a text in advance something like "hey it's going to take me a little longer to come down but I will make it worth your while" then that is different. otherwise I am not waiting any longer then 5 minutes.

You do 20 rides a day that's up to 100 minutes a day you are waiting for free, every day almost 2 hours. I am not waiting longer then i have to. I could care less about the pax feelings. I care about my feelings.

I get real sick of reading these posts from people pretending to be drivers. I say pretending because if they were real drivers they would know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

roadman said:


> the pax needs to learn to follow the rules. the rules are they need to have the door open within 5 mins otherwise the door gets locked and they get cancelled on. now if the pax needs to go outside the rules and sends a text in advance something like "hey it's going to take me a little longer to come down but I will make it worth your while" then that is different. otherwise I am not waiting any longer then 5 minutes.
> 
> You do 20 rides a day that's up to 100 minutes a day you are waiting for free, every day almost 2 hours. I am not waiting longer then i have to. I could care less about the pax feelings. I care about my feelings.
> 
> I get real sick of reading these posts from people pretending to be drivers. I say pretending because if they were real drivers they would know exactly what I am talking about.


not a pretender here. i've been driving for a long time and i've had my own businesses for years. and I know exactly what you're talking about. and I get it'd be helpful if pax get a clue and what better way for them to get a clue than with the help of the drivers, whether they think we're helping or not. my point is, it won't hurt the world if we're not always a** holes. there are times where being one is necessary, others not so much. in the OP's particular circumstance, I don't think it was justified. that's my opinion and thought I'd share it.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> not a pretender here. i've been driving for a long time and i've had my own businesses for years. and I know exactly what you're talking about. and I get it'd be helpful if pax get a clue and what better way for them to get a clue than with the help of the drivers, whether they think we're helping or not. my point is, it won't hurt the world if we're not always a** holes. there are times where being one is necessary, others not so much. in the OP's particular circumstance, I don't think it was justified. that's my opinion and thought I'd share it.


maybe i will get to your perspective too at some point. I been driving only 2 years.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

All this waiting time is complicated by (those annoying) trip swaps. Imagine you ping/stack an obedient ant 10 min away, and then suddenly it gets swapped to a new ant 3 min away. If I'm an old guy with mobility issues I wouldn't be able to react that quickly.

So if my pax are old/on crutches/have big bags going to the airport I would give them some leeway. But millennials going to town, nahhhh.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Uber POOL is 2 minutes. Lyft LINE is 90 seconds.

Gotta love those mooches!


----------



## _McUber_ (Jul 27, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> One of the peculiarities of Uber- partners get paid more for cancels than they do for some trips that are actually made.


Hey. Someone here just realized something that's noteworthy. May I add that in the streets of this wonderful city most likely you are waiting those 5 minutes in one of the following forbidden territories:

No Stopping any time. No Standing anytime. Bus Stop. Bus lane. Please do not block enterance, loading/unloading. Only Commercial Parking all day long. Construction site. One lane narrow street.

Five minutes in this hell is a looooong time. First week ubering I got the same ticket twice waiting for a pax. Blocking the road. That reformed my behaviour towards that 5 minutes forever.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

ebrain said:


> 5 minutes wait is too long imo, and no show fee from Lyft is very tempting because of low earnings per mile ...
> 
> Just canceled on a passenger when he was 50 feet away trying to lock the door of his house. Felt bad since he was elderly but pax need to know this is not premium service. Cheap drivers for cheap riders. End of story.


Just last night I picked up two guys, it was 8:59 PM. after a 19 minute/10 mile drive to pick them up. Pick up location was close to pin drop, but when we got to the destination (different from the pin drop), it was a Circle K gas station. They wanted to pick up something to eat. I asked if this would be a round trip and they said yes. The trip was 1.78 miles and took 18.53 minutes before I closed the trip, as I was tired of waiting in front of the store. Actual trip should of been 6.22 minutes @ 1.7 miles. They had me wait for over 15 minutes. I told them that I closed the trip due to the waiting time, and they would need to request another ride. I departed and parked a mile down the road. I know that around here Uber drivers are not out at this time. They requested a ride and I got the ping 3 times, always accepting them. First two, they canceled. The 3rd ping they didn't cancel, as they discovered that I was the only one out there to pick them up (was out away from town, minimal traffic at that time). I arrived to pick them up at 9:55 PM, and dropped them at home 6.22 minutes later. This has happened on more than 3 occasions. I do have a timer app, but didn't think  I had to use it. From now on, since the rider gets 5 minutes to CL a ride, I will close trips out if wait time goes over 5.1 minutes. The bad thing about a pick up is when the rider can't be found, and I CL the ride as a NO-SHOW. I had one that I had to wait for (over 5 minutes she was in a Subway waiting on a sandwich to be made) and it ended up that she wanted to go to the airport. Had I canceled the ride as a NO-SHOW, I would of missed out on a $27.56 - $6.98 (Uber's cut).. fare.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

or4cl3 said:


> so... back to the original thread in question, do you guys actually have a physical timer to countdown? or vaguely use your own estimation?
> 
> Here in Singapore, the 'timer' can only 'activate' if we are at least 100m or nearer from pick up address.


Go into the Play Store, and download a timer that you like. I have it installed on both my phone and tablet. I downloaded "Stopwatch Timer" very simple to use, and has a pause button on it. Very helpful when I run my late night 24 hour Taxi Service. I time waiting time before a trip, and time waiting time at destination. I give them the first 3 minutes at no charge. Then charge anywhere from $0.25 to $2.00/minute depending on time of day. If they don't like the waiting time charges... don't make me wait! Also have a minimum charge between $5.00 and $20.00 and a $1.00 to $2.00/mile, also depending on time of day. Licensed and insured as a Taxi Service.


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

That's just not right man !


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Ride share is still very new to a lot of people. They are accustomed to cab drivers who are willing to wait outside their house for 10+ minutes. Ride share is different and passengers need to be educated that treating drivers like crap will not be tolerated. Unfortunately gentle reminders on the app or in person don't seem to do the trick. After a couple of times being left at the curb with a $5 charge, they will get the message.
> 
> ...


The pax was elderly - maybe he doesn't walk that well and he is just a bit slower then everyone else.. that was a d*ck move.


----------

